# Pas de sons sur les notifications Facebook



## n0zkl3r (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je suis sous iOS 8.1 sur iPhone 6 et j'ai la dernière version de Facebook (17.0) et je n'ai jamais eu de son sur les notifications Facebook (publications sur mon mur, etc.).

J'ai bien la bande qui s'affiche en haut de l'écran et la bulle quant aux nombres de notifications, mais rien d'autre pourtant le son et le vibreur sont activés dans les réglages et dans le paramètre son général et l'iPhone n'est pas en silencieux...

Même soucis sur iPhone 5... Et ce depuis plusieurs versions !

Une idée ?


----------



## Nepoulas (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je vais tenter de déterrer ce topic ...

En effet, possesseur d'un iPhone SE avec IOS 10.3.3, lorsque je reçois une notification Facebook (identification, like, etc), j'ai bien la bannière qui apparait mais pas de son.
L'iPhone n'est pas en mode silencieux ni en mode "ne pas déranger" et j'ai fouillé en long, en large et en travers tous les paramètres disponibles dans l'app réglages (sons, notifications, etc) mais impossible d'avoir du son...
ça rejoint un deuxième souci du même genre que j'ai avec messenger de facebook ou snapchat : là je reçois bien les alertes (bannières) avec un son sauf que ce n'est pas celui que j'ai défini dans réglages pour les notifications : où dois-je aller pour paramétrer les sonneries pour ces apps ?

En gros, mon vœu est tout simple, je veux un type de sonnerie pour les messages/mails/messages vocaux (ça c'est ok, ça fonctionne impeccable) et un autre type de sonnerie pour toutes les autres notifications (facebook, instagram, snapchat, etc...). Est-ce possible ? Comment puis-je configurer cela ? Et surtout exite-t-il une solution pour ce problème de notification facebook qui apparaissent sans sonnerie ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Nepoulas (20 Juillet 2017)

Suite à mon précédent message, j'ai trouvé une pseudo solution : en allant dans l'app Facebbok > paramètres > paramètres du compte > notifications > mobile

on a un menu "son des notifications Push" : il faut l'activer pour toutes les notifications et s'assurer (si on le souhaite) qu'il n'y a pas de notifications désactivées (en dessous de ce premier menu).

A ce moment là on a bien la bannière avec un son et une vibration mais ce n'est toujours pas celui que j'ai paramétré dans les réglages de l'Iphone : bizarre !

J'avais paramétré "Note" et je me retrouve avec la sonnerie "3 notes" ! Si quelqu'un sait comment changer cette sonnerie, je suis preneur ! Merci d'avance !!!


----------

